# A little preview of upcoming slots.AUTOFEST



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

From the JL board Fest pictures
A little preview of upcoming slots.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Thanks for the pictures..*

The future looks bright!
Thanks for taking the time to take pictures and post them...

Scott


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Slightly different angle


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Anyone have any closeups of the Broncos?


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

That 69 Chevelle looks terrible . I hope they do alot of work on the sides ( way too much material below the door handles ) and rear 1/4 panel ( way too short ) before they produce it.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

In the third pic.... Is that C5 and C6Rs?


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

Yes, and the C6 has different spoilers to make different versions


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx for sharing these pics Kevin. (all the others too) Interesting stuff.

Is there a close up of what appears to be about a 40-ish Ford Coupe? 2nd row down, last on the right.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Thanx for sharing these pics Kevin. (all the others too) Interesting stuff.
> 
> Is there a close up of what appears to be about a 40-ish Ford Coupe? 2nd row down, last on the right.


Looks like a recast of Tyco's Drag Bug.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Where's that Jeep CJ that was in the webcam spy shots? Thats what I want the most!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

> Is there a close up of what appears to be about a 40-ish Ford Coupe? 2nd row down, last on the right.


Bill, that's a sneak peek at the 'Smug Bug'.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Tony showed pictures of the new 1:32nd stuff and the retro Cox style gas powered cars of yesterday year as well.


Major plans are on the drawing board to make slots a bigger part of AutoFest 2008!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Major plans are on the drawing board to make slots a bigger part of AutoFest 2008![/QUOTE]

That's good news Mark. Again, as with the Fests of 02, 03, and 04 I was really impressed with all of the diecast people that were in attendance.
:woohoo:  Randy.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great pix. I wouldn't mind being able to get some of those castings in the grey primer model with the add on pieces seperate. Call it a Customizer's Special. 

:devil: rr


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks like there was a great turnout on participation. Maybe next year I'll take the wife to a new state. Indiana. She always gets excited going to new states she gets camera happy.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh by the way under the '57 Chevy Iwheels is that the new Super 3 chassis?


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

cagee said:


> Oh by the way under the '57 Chevy Iwheels is that the new Super 3 chassis?


Yes it was .They even ran it on the track a few time during the day. I tried to talk Tony into running it on the strip so I could see how it compares to other cars running on the scale 1/8 track that mtyoder brought with him!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

mrwillysgasser said:


> Yes it was .They even ran it on the track a few time during the day. I tried to talk Tony into running it on the strip so I could see how it compares to other cars running on the scale 1/8 track that mtyoder brought with him!


How much has it changed since the prototype?


----------

